# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Granite Transformations

## Easy180

I know this is a shot in the dark but has anyone used or known anyone that has used this company?  I was wondering if I would be looking at just a couple thousand for kitchen countertops or some ungodly amount.

Trying to upgrade the house to keep the wifey from getting moving on up fever   :Fighting32:

----------


## Karried

It cost my mom the same exact to have her counters done as it did mine and I had real granite.  I don't like hers at all.

Check out Granicrete:

J&J Granicrete, LLC | J&J Granicrete

----------


## Martin

ughh... don't do it.  it's basically this granite-like substance that goes over your existing countertops... from the ones i've seen, the results look really cheap.

-M

----------


## MadMonk

My mother in law had her done kitchen done and I think it looks pretty decent (especially compared to the old 60's-era gold-flake formica she had). I have no idea how much it cost them, but once they had the measurements and ordered the pieces, they had it done in day. It's not 100% granite, but it does have some granite in it, along with quartz and other stone. There is the convenience factor to consider of not having to rip out your old counter. If it were cheaper, it would be a no-brainer for a remodel, but if it's like Karried said about the cost being close to equal, I'd prefer to go for the real thing.  I think they will come out, measure your project and give a free estimate.

----------


## Easy180

Thanks for the feedback...Doubt I will go that route then

Karried...Any ballpark estimate on granicrete for just a standard sized kitchen?  Is this what you put in?

----------


## Centerback

An average sized kitchen should be $2-3k for granite.  Get a bid from Manus in Newcastle.

----------


## Karried

I haven't used Granicrete yet but I called and they said between $3-$5 for an overlay on top of existing floor tile. 

If you consider the expense & huge mess of tearing out existing tile and then retiling.. I thought that was a great price. 

I used Northwest Building Supply.. they were okay. I wasn't happy with some of it but it turned out okay. 

http://www.okctalk.com/okc-undergrou...acksplash.html

----------


## Karried

Some of the pics aren't showing up since it's an old thread but you can get the idea and see my 'review' on Northwest Building Supply.   For about 90sf it was about 4K I think  .....

----------


## Karried



----------


## MadMonk

The pics of your backsplash brought back memories of doing my own tile floors.  Good memories of a job well done, and also memories of my sore back and knees.  

Good times...  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## Karried

lol, how soon we forget!  This is why we need to win the lotto so we can pay someone else to do it next time!  

But, I still feel happy when I look at my backsplash!

----------


## Easy180

Very nice pics Karried

Looks like I might be out anywhere from 2 to 4k....I will check with Manus and Granicrete when we decide to pull the trigger

Thanks again for the feedback

----------


## Karried

The thing about Granicrete from what I understand is that it is similar to Granite Transformation but it is a thin layer applied to the existing layer .-  

Granicrete counters consist of a super-modified concrete system which is used in new construction, or installed directly *over existing laminate* or tile! 


The floor was to be about 1/8th of an inch overlay. 

I was worried about cracks and they said they cover it with a One Year warranty but if the foundation or settling caused it they would repair it at our cost.. (something like that). 

It's a lot cheaper than tearing it all out.  

I'm actually amazed at how nice these counters look:

 :Smile:  :Smile:  GRANICRETE Design here in OKC. Counters,floors,showers, anywhere

----------


## Ben_Thomas

There are SEVERAL compaines out there that do this and I have heard horror stories about a company called granicrete designs (now Oklahoma Concrete Concepts)  so bad they had to change there name or something.  But great product when done right.  Check out J and J Granicrete.  They can help you there.

----------


## Icoat

J&J

No need to be upset that OKC concrete concepts is taking business away from you.   

J&J Sells Granicrete,   They thought they had an exclusive territory until ICoat was started.  ICoat Products was started by the gentleman who invented granicrete's products.  ICoat Products has made some changes to the product so it's easier to use and more cost effective.  We don't use any substitutes or Synthetic's in our blends either.   ICoat also offers many products that Granicrete doesn't.    Granicrete has brought to market one product imparticular (their countertop epoxy back in late 2009)  May I add they did this without testing it and had a huge failure rate on this product.   Granicrete explained that the product was installed incorrectly.  That's funny seeing the problems were nationwide and Granicrete refused to buy back the defective merchandise.    So now J&J has another company in town who sells a better product at a better price.   Ask Granicrete or even J&J how many countertops or floors they have PERSONALLY installed.  Not that they had another contractor install for them but jobs they have done personally.  You'll be surprised... I WAS. 

So to recap, J&J is selling a product that, according to many installers nationwide, doesn't work as well or trowel or color as easy as ICoat's products do.   Oklahoma Concrete Concepts didn't change their name because of the work they do.... They Changed it so the Granicrete name wasn't in their name anymore....that's it.    

Call ICoat if you have any questions:  877-426-2801 x100

----------


## chatterdude

anyone had their formica countertops replaced with Granite Transformations..?  What was your experience...how'd they look...would you recommend?

----------


## GreenTone Enviro Design

As a Green Designer/Environmentalist, I have used Granite Transformations on numerous occasions for residential and commercial projects.  It is an excellent product which I highly recommend.  Don't listen to people that say "It is not real granite."  Yes it is!!  It is an engineered product that is 95% granite and the other 5% is a polymer made up of a polyester resin which makes the product more durable and flexible to be used around curved surfaces and is only a 1/4" thick which eliminates the need for any cabinet leveling which usually occurs with the thick slab of granite.  

Keep in mind to..there is no demolition, no landfill waste, it is scratch, stain and heat resistant, there is a limited lifetime warranty and you never have to do a thing to it, except wash it with soap and water.  It will always maintain its integrity.

----------

